# New SOD installed - when to fertilize & apply de-WEED stuff ??



## cody21 (Jun 14, 2009)

SOD was installed almost 3 weeks ago. We're giving it its 1st mow this coming Saturday and adjusting the sprinkler system to water less frequently than the daily watering its currently getting. The guy didn't put THAT much new topsoil in after tilling -- maybe like 1/2 to 1/4 inch in spots. The old original soil had a LOT of little weed 'bulbs' so they're going to start sprouting - and in fact I already pulled 2 fairly large weeds that took hold. ( I think that one was a dandelion, not one of the 'bulbs').

I don't want to get into a weed war ... what is the BEST with the most possible chance of success with dealing with weeds? I've read so much about "weed & feed" but I'm yet convinced. Should we also FERTILIZE this early in the SOD's growth? or wait until WHEN? 

Note: this is at a rental that we own ... not our primary residence. So to be looking for weeds and pulling them on a daily basis is just not going to happen. Location is the east bay of the SF Bay Area.

Thanks all.


----------



## jamiedolan (Sep 2, 2008)

cody21 said:


> SOD was installed almost 3 weeks ago. We're giving it its 1st mow this coming Saturday and adjusting the sprinkler system to water less frequently than the daily watering its currently getting. The guy didn't put THAT much new topsoil in after tilling -- maybe like 1/2 to 1/4 inch in spots. The old original soil had a LOT of little weed 'bulbs' so they're going to start sprouting - and in fact I already pulled 2 fairly large weeds that took hold. ( I think that one was a dandelion, not one of the 'bulbs').
> 
> I don't want to get into a weed war ... what is the BEST with the most possible chance of success with dealing with weeds? I've read so much about "weed & feed" but I'm yet convinced. Should we also FERTILIZE this early in the SOD's growth? or wait until WHEN?
> 
> ...


Once the weeds come, the best way to get rid of them is to have a professional come out and spray with a product like Trimec 992.

Or you can spray them as you see them with a broad leaf herbicide. 

Jamie


----------



## cody21 (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks for the advice Jamie ...


----------



## cody21 (Jun 14, 2009)

I have a follow-up question relaing to "pre"-emergents .... Someone told me to apply pre-emergent to the lawn twice a year -- mid September, then again mid-March ... does this sond reasonable? If so, is there a "better/best" brand of pre-emergent? I'm assuming SPRAY is the best vs. the granular type.

thanks all.


----------



## jamiedolan (Sep 2, 2008)

cody21 said:


> I have a follow-up question relaing to "pre"-emergents .... Someone told me to apply pre-emergent to the lawn twice a year -- mid September, then again mid-March ... does this sond reasonable? If so, is there a "better/best" brand of pre-emergent? I'm assuming SPRAY is the best vs. the granular type.
> 
> thanks all.


What part of the US are you in?

Normally early spring, March, is the normal time to apply a pre-emergent. If your in a warmer area, then a fall application in September may be beneficial. I'm in Wisconsin and I don't really think a fall application helps much. 

Most liquids are restricted use, other than the diluted spot use ones for killing a specific weed in a specific area. 

Most of the scotts products are quite good. I've used there commercial and consumer line. I've not bothered with a pre-emergent for the past couple years, I just wait until the weeds are out in full force and mix up a full strength applications of trimec 992. But as far as I know 992 is restricted use in all states, so you have to have a lawn service spray it unless you have a license. 

So I would get a back of scotts pre-emergent, apply it as directed. If weeds are minimal, either dig them out or spot spray them with a weed killer spray from walmart. 

If they get really bad, then I would get a company to come out and spray them, find someone local and have them mix up a batch of weed killer at full strength. (Note: When I say full strength, that is perfectly legit, the labels always give a range, from say .5% to 2%. Most companies will spray .5% over the coarse of 2 or more treatments, it costs more to spray the stronger mix, but only a few bucks more for the tank. They make there money charging for a trip out).

Take a look at the scotts weed control products, depending on the part of the country your in and what weeds are the biggest problem;

http://www.scotts.com/smg/catalog/productCategorySubSelf.jsp?itemId=cat50044&navAction=jump

Hope that helps
Jamie


----------



## cody21 (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks once again jamie ... great info ... I'm just trying to head off the weeds before they take hold or grow since this is newly planted Sod. I'll go get some broad leaf killer for now as you suggest. I'm in the SF Bay Area (outside San Franscisco)


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

Normally I am a big fan of preemergents EXCEPT right now in your case. You need to give the sod another few weeks to establish a good root system before applying pre-m. The good thing is that although you will pick up a few weeds now, you still have plenty of time before the cool season window for the winter weeds.

Treflan, Balan, and Pendimethalin are the main ones. All are good. I like treflan more for flower beds. Pendy will stain an orangy-yellow on sidewalks and pants legs. Doesn't matter about spray vs granulars on pre-m. They all need to be watered in with about an inch of water.

The suggestion for spot treating the broadleaf weeds is on the money. Get one of the "kills the weeds, not the lawn" type products and you should be fine. With this I prefer a spray. You will get much better contact coverage than with a granular.


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

Admins,

I know this had been posted on here before but I couldn't get any effective search results with watering new sod, etc. Words are too common, too short. Any suggestions?


----------



## cody21 (Jun 14, 2009)

Me again ... another follow-up on this thread ... Regarding FERTILIZER -- being this is new sod and mid-July in the SF Bay Area ... WHEN should I apply a Fertilizer and what type and how often? Granular? suggestions?

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

Try this link:
https://ucanr.org/freepubs/docs/8065.pdf
for fertilizing in Calif.

For watering in Calif:
https://ucanr.org/freepubs/docs/8044.pdf


----------

